# Sick of filling Easter eggs - played some Stan instead



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Another Stan tune, because what would Easter be without Stan???


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-981883998-857219485%2Fmary-ellen-carter-stan-rogers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Unbelievable.

Dude, that brought a tear to my eye.

What a great voice.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. I saw the lines in your sig and figured you'd like it ;-)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Another great one, done very well.

Constructive criticism alert... A little too much verb, imo. Perhaps try slight delay instead.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Ron - will do. I plan to redo it with separate tracks anyway. I couldn't find a reverb I liked because the dynamics were so bad between the guitar and voice on this one.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't sure what audio program you use or your experience level, so take my suggestions as you will...

An option to add some space around very dynamic tracks:

1) Create another track for your effects
2) Send your guitar/vocal track to the effects track,pre fader
3) Insert a compressor in the first slot of the effects track. Compress 4:1 with medium attack and slow release
4) Insert an EQ in the second slot. Roll the bottom off below 150hz and the top off above 3khz.
5) Insert your reverb/delay in the third slot. Make sure it is 100% wet.
6) listen back to your guitar vocal track and just the effects track level to taste.

This reduces the dynamic and frequency range of the effect to insure a smoother and more natural effect.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks - I'll try, fail, and pm you as dozen times ;-).

Logic x


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Your voice is incredible.

What mic are you using?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks.

Akg 414c


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought you were going to play "Stan" by Eminem when I read the title!


----------

